
Waymo will provide insurance to passengers in its self-driving cars - yegle
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/19/waymo-teams-with-trov-on-passenger-insurance-for-self-driving-service/
======
horsecaptin
They don't have a choice.

~~~
m-p-3
Which is a good thing.

~~~
horsecaptin
Yes, absolutely. Interesting how it can be newsworthy though, huh? :)

------
gonyea
Literally anyone who drives me in their vehicle is required to have this by
law.

I think this announcement is about Trov, not Waymo.

